# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  مخيم جديد لاستقبال اللاجئين السوريين في مريجيب الفهود

## معاذ ملحم

مخيم جديد لاستقبال اللاجئين السوريين في مريجيب الفهود




أعلنت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة الاردنية انها شارفت على الانتهاء من تنفيذ مشروع مخيم جديد في منطقة مريجيب الفهود لاستيعاب عدد اكبر من اللاجئين السوريين. 
وقال مصدر مسؤول في القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة ان المخيم الجديد جاء بسبب التزايد الكبير في اعداد اللاجئين السوريين الذين يلجأون يوميا الى المملكة طلبا للامن والحماية والعيش الكريم. 
وبين ان المساحة الاجمالية للمخيم الذي بدء العمل بتنفيذه في تشرين الثاني الماضي، تقدر بنحو 220 الف متر مربع ويتسع لـ 5 الاف لاجىء . 
وقال انه جرى تنفيذ المخيم طبقا لاعلى المواصفات وضمن المعايير الدولية ويشتمل على عدد كبير من الابنية الجاهزة للايواء و4 مدارس للذكور والاناث ومستودعات رئيسية وفرعية ومكاتب ادارية اضافة الى بنية تحتية من الطرق والساحات وشبكات المياه والكهرباء ومحطة تنقية مياه عادمة. 
وبين المصدر ان هذا المشروع جاء ثمرة للعلاقات الاخوية الطبية التي تربط المملكة بدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وتتويجا للعلاقات المتينة بين القيادتين في البلدين الشقيقين حيث قامت دولة الامارات بتمويل المشروع بقيمة اجمالية بلغت 7 ملايين دينار اضافة الى تمويل عدد من مراكز الايواء المتقدمة التي كانت القوات المسلحة اقامتها في مواقع مختلفة بالقرب من الحدود مع سوريا بقيمة 700 الف دينار لاستقبال اللاجئين وتقديم المساعدات العاجلة لهم. 
واشار المصدر العسكري الى ان دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة ستقوم بادارة المخيم حال الانتهاء من تنفيذه وبدء استقبال اللاجئين فيه.

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كالعادة الأردن بلد الجميع و يفتح ذراعيه بكلّ مافيه من قوه وخيرات 
مشكور معاذ على الخبر

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*دائما" الاردن يكون من أولى الدول التي تقوم بمساعدة الاخرين
الله يديم الامن والامان في الاردن
والله ينصر اهل سوريا*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أيها العالم  . . أيها الشعوب 

تعالوا وأنظروا لهذا البلد الطيب بأهله وبقيادته الحكيمه , هذا البلد المعروف عنه بالكرم والشهامه والنخوه .
بلد رغم إمكاناته المحدوده إلا أنه يقدم المساعده والعون لأخوانه السوريين . . 

يا أيها العالم إنه الأردن . .  رمز العزة والفخر . 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

اظن انه بكفي هيك الامور وصلت لنطاق كبير وبطل في مكان حتى داخل القلب ليوسع هالشي 
رح نصحى بيوم ونلاقي حالنا وطن بديل ..رح تصير كاردني تشتغل عند ضيوفك 
بعتقد قدمنا بما فيه الكثير وحان الوقت للحجب والامتناع

----------

